# Canon Concept Nova DSLR by Erin Fong



## camz (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought this was pretty interesting...I hope they're smart enough not to make it so specialized that we can't use our lenses if they do pursue with it.  Very logical how they've designed the ergonomics especially if they're incorporating video on all the new models...could almost be held like a firearm...just needs a forward grip mount 

Link Here


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2009)

Two things strike me as very funny about that. First is the placement of the strap lugs--on the bottom of the grips! That would make the lens point inward, thus smacking the user in the sternum or belly areas when the camera was slug in the front of a user's body...looks like a bit more thought on that one detail would have been a good idea. Such a design would make using a larger lens, uh, a bruising affair.

http://www.gadgetlite.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/nova-dslr-camera-concept-1_nt4Vy_54-490x309.jpg

The second funny thing was the 40-year old ,pre-set manual focus lens used for the mock-up. The dual aperture rings give it away. Many younger shooters here have no idea what a pre-set lens means...it's just funny to me that such a new idea would be mocked up using such an antiquated item as a pre-set lens. Kind of like a space-age car mockup, built with a Model T Ford grille and radiator installed on the front.

Not to bash on this new idea too much...it's similar to some of the pistol-grip video cams on the market today. Who knows--maybe some day cameras will be made like that. I recall the idea of the rear-mounted LCD viewfinder on the BACK of a video camera--that idea was rejected and ridiculed by a host of Japanese camera and video camera manufacturers in the late 1980s. Sharp Electronics was the first to market a camera like that, and it was widely ridiculed as a stupid way to frame an image; but within a reasonable amount of time, the idea gained traction, and look where it is today!


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking at the design it does not look to be made with larger, heavier lenses in mind, so the stap location might not be such a random placing (since smaller lenses would prove to be less of a problem in that regard) though it does mean a longer swing arch to bring the camera into use. 

Overall though it also looks to be a little odd to hold - the two arms would encourage people to open their arms out to hold it (As the model is showing well in two shots on the site) which is the worst thing to do from a stability point. Also holding ones elbows down for better stability would give the wrist a horrid angle to work at. Though it might be that one can change the angle (instead of it being 2 fixed points for open and closed) to counter this.

It looks spacy and novel but not that erganomic...


----------



## usayit (Dec 21, 2009)

It would mean that the lens would have to use some sort of motorized zoom.

Anyone remember the last time Canon tried a motorized zoom lens?  (yes.. it was a disaster).


----------



## craig (Dec 21, 2009)

I am sure it is a clever idea, but you would look really dorky using it. As we know photography is all about looking cool. Hence all the gear lists in people signatures.

Love & Bass


----------



## Overread (Dec 21, 2009)

I KNEW I forgot to put something back into my sig - thanks Craig!


----------



## camz (Dec 21, 2009)

What's odd for me is when I used the video function of the 5D MkII to film my kids...I always found myself holding it with both hands.  With the swivel arm pretty much hold it with one hand somewhat like a handgun and film away just like every other camcorder out there.


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 21, 2009)

That looks very uncomfortable to use. The center of gravity would be to high, think about putting most any pro lens on there would be awkwardly weighted. How do you shoot in portrait orientation?

Ill put this in the same category as clear Pepsi.


----------



## camz (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL am I the only one who finds it cool and outside the box...waay outside


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 22, 2009)

Now you just need to figure out how to affix a Gary Fong Light Sphere.

And the world would explode into tiny bits of logic.


----------

